
Chinese Government takes control of Imagination Technologies - gok
https://www.semiaccurate.com/2020/04/04/chinese-government-takes-control-of-imagination-technologies/
======
mieses
"They now have no other choice but to do it on their own with their own IP,
either home grown or purchased." -Charlie Demerjian

gasp! What a frightful state of affairs that China has to PURCHASE or DEVELOP
their IP.

